# Interesting Site



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

http://www.tweaktv.com/

It will give you the recommended calibration settings for your model tv. Might be nice to check out.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks, I'll check my own setting and see how far its from their DB values.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's the one I usually use....

http://forums.cnet.com/hdtv-picture-settings-forum/?tag=rb_mtx;f06-fd


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Here's the one I usually use....
> 
> http://forums.cnet.com/hdtv-picture-settings-forum/?tag=rb_mtx;f06-fd


I'll check that one out too. Compare the two.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Keep in mind that no 2 sets will be calibrated the same. It's just not that easy. I often use other peoples calibration numbers as a starting point, but then I use a good calibration disc and go from there. Each display is different and even using the same numbers, you won't get the same picture from set to set.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> Keep in mind that no 2 sets will be calibrated the same. It's just not that easy. I often use other peoples calibration numbers as a starting point, but then I use a good calibration disc and go from there. Each display is different and even using the same numbers, you won't get the same picture from set to set.


As our vision, perception and habits.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Neither of my LCDs are listed 

Anyway, I make my adjustments to the way *I* like them. Not what some website, dvd or anyone says. I'm the one that is going to watch it, so I'm going to set it the way I like it. When asked, I tell others to do the same.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

RobertE said:


> Neither of my LCDs are listed
> 
> Anyway, I make my adjustments to the way *I* like them. Not what some website, dvd or anyone says. I'm the one that is going to watch it, so I'm going to set it the way I like it. When asked, I tell others to do the same.


I used to think that way, but when I started running into well calibrated audio and video systems, I realized just how much better everything was when it was actually reasonably well calibrated to a "standard". I always thought my stuff looked and sounded great before, now its even better....you cannot do with the naked eye or ear what real calibration gear can do...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

In the professional industry, ALL displays and ALL video content is calibrated to the same standard, which is vital to ensuring that everyone is working towards the same goal.

Calibrating your home TV is just as important, but something that has never been well understood by the average consumer. They "expect" the TV to be "right" out of the box (which they NEVER are), and then want to adjust it "to taste" while knowing very little about what the controls are supposed to do.

I recommend that everyone spend <$20 and get a copy of Digital Video Essentials (preferably on Blu-Ray if you have HD, but the SD/DVD version will still help if you don't) and do the basic calibrations yourself. It really isn't difficult, as the discs walk you through each setting in order, and explain each one to you. When you're done, your TV is properly calibrated in YOUR room and YOUR lighting, and you'll be amazed at how good it looks with all types of content.

Digital Video Essentials: HD Basics [Blu-ray]

Digital Video Essentials [DVD]

No, it isn't going to be quite as good as a full ISF calibration, but you can get at least 90% there for a tiny fraction of what an ISF-certified tech will cost you. For a lot of folks, it will be the best $20 they spend on their whole system.

And you can always adjust "to taste" from the baseline of your properly-calibrated TV if you want.

But as others have pointed out, using someone else's settings from their TV in their room is not going to calibrate YOUR TV. Every example is a little different, and everyone's room and mounting location/angle is different, so you need to calibrate your set in your room based on a STANDARD, not based on someone else's settings, which may or may not even be right for their TV.

If calibration wasn't important, the pros wouldn't "waste" tens of thousands of hours a year doing it, because someone has to pay for those hours.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Also check AVSforum for service menu settings for your TV (not all have them). On my Panasonic S1 Plasma for example the service menu settings made a big difference. I just tried a few of the higher rated ones and picked one I liked. Service menu adjustments tend to be a bit more accurate for multiple sets as they use offsets from the factory calibration. 

Brightness/Contrast/etc. though tend to be more on an individual basis. The settings that TweakTV gave for my set are pretty far off from what I like for mine.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Not to throw so much cold water on the "settings don't carry over from one set to the other" talk, because in general I believe that to be true. In my case however both of my Pioneer Plasmas (the first a 50" 768 several years ago and then a 6020 Kuro) calibrated perfectly using numbers posted at AVS Forums (I don't remember the poster's name but he has a good rep on that board) to both the HD Video Essentials and the Spears and Murial Blu-Ray disks. If someone doesn't want to take the time or money to calibrate the set using one of those BDs I think these numbers are a good way to get close in most cases.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> Not to throw so much cold water on the "settings don't carry over from one set to the other" talk, because in general I believe that to be true. In my case however both of my Pioneer Plasmas (the first a 50" 768 several years ago and then a 6020 Kuro) calibrated perfectly using numbers posted at AVS Forums (I don't remember the poster's name but he has a good rep on that board) to both the HD Video Essentials and the Spears and Murial Blu-Ray disks. If someone doesn't want to take the time or money to calibrate the set using one of those BDs I think these numbers are a good way to get close in most cases.


It really depends what settings you are messing with. Some, like I said above, or more like offsets that do carry over very well.

Others though, like Brightness and Contrast especially, tend to vary a lot though luckily are easy to calibrate. You are right though, these settings can get you in the ball park in many cases which frankly is very good for most (considering most just use them out of the box!).


----------

